# owner's manual



## irishman (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in need of a owner's manual for a Sears snow thrower model 842-26061
Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not quite but Close. Maybe close enough? http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEARS-40-SN...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257fa1cdfa


----------



## irishman (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks I look at that and its close but don't Mount up the same thanks again


----------

